# Washington D.C



## TeenTog (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi, all. During spring break of this year (starting March 22nd) my family and I will be in the capitol for 6 days. Now, I've already done a fair amount of photo related research and have come up with several ideas, but I figured I would try a post here to see if any of you grizzled area veterans have some insight, knowledge of special locations and times or other tips that wouldn't necessarily be included in my guidebooks. 

Thanks in advance!

Aidan


----------



## tolusina (Mar 3, 2015)

While I haven't been to DC in decades, I have visited the 3/5th scale "_The Vietnam Traveling Memorial Wall_"
If visitor response to the "_Vietnam Veterans Memorial_" is anything like what I experienced at the traveling version, you can expect quite a few older folks in tears.
Many of these folks will be of an age that they may not care at all about being photographed, to the contrary, they may be quite proud of their lost loved ones and the grief exhibited.
Others may feel that regardless of the public nature of the Memorial, their grief is a very private thing.
Therefore, tread carefully with your camera, be non-intrusive and respectful, there may well be some great opportunities there.
---
I went to see names of lost school mates. I was totally unprepared for the emotional reaction, it quite tore me up. 
I remain sad about Our Country's involvement, both sad and proud of the Fallen (tears as I write this......)
Back then, I think I'd have felt being photographed intrusive, now, meh, somewhere between indifferent and proud.
Hmm.... might be very appropriate to wait until a subject is leaving, approach and offer e-mail copies or delete.


----------

